# salt and orange in a cup?



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

i dunno if this would go in with food and nutrition or water chemistry or both.. well i went to petsmart, not petco, and i saw that they had a holder holding a sliced orange for most of the tropical fishes. they were eating the fruit . i see a cup of crystally clear balls and i ask them what that is. they told me its salt. i was wondering could it be a different kind of salt because the salts were like diamonds 3mm in diameter. also it was not dissolved in the water. it was in most of the aquariums so i was wondering if the fish were hurt or not. they were in tanks with community fish so i think there was no fin nipping. i was wondering can i do these things in my p tank or my feeder tank?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think(not very often







) that the fish are like p's. P's in the wild eat nuts and berrys that fall from trees that over hang the rivers. Maybe the fish like to eat fruit in their natural enviroment







or maybe the fish where sick and they were trying to get them to eatt the salt to help thm heal faster. Thats really what i am guessing.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah I saw the same thing a few days ago at Petsmart, but the fruit were only in the goldfish aquariums at this particular store. As for the salt it goes they said they sell the same salt on the racks. The salt they use IS much bigger!!


----------



## b-rad (Oct 2, 2003)

yea at petsmart where i live they have cups with not aqua salt but water system (well salt) in the cups with a slice of cucumber....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The Petco by my house puts those same cups of salt in there tanks too! Why?


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

I've never seen the slice of orange, but the salt is to kill off disease. Most of the fish that they get in have ich or fungus on them.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

tweaked said:


> I've never seen the slice of orange, but the salt is to kill off disease. Most of the fish that they get in have ich or fungus on them.


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

maybe the have colds, it needs vitamin c. who knows...


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

wouldnt the orange cause a big ph change in the tank?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

would table salt work ?? or does it have to be some aquarium salt?


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

You should use aquarium salt because it has no other additives to it. If you can find pure sea salt that will work as well. I remember Judazz or DonH mentioning though that you should only use salt as a treatment if it is necessary. If you dont have to use the salt then dont because piranha come from an area that has no salt in the water and has no health benefits. Remember the salt should only be used for treatment purposes because if you use it on a regular basis it will just help whatever detrimental organisms living in your water to become better adapted to the salt treatment. The reason they have the orange slices or cucumbers is just so that the fish have something to munch on. The slices dont really serve any other purpose.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

I like to keep my water at about 25% of the recommended aquarium salt dosage. Its supposed to help the fish by reducing stress, adding electrolytes, and improves gill function. Another reason i like to keep salt in the tank is in case i ever need to treat them with a 100% dose it wouldnt stress them out as much since theres allready some salt in the water.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

I added ICK medicine for my 2 flowhorn tanks and it turned blue, but the filters manage to filter out all the medicine.

So my point it, when you disolve salt into your P tank, doesn't it get filtered out by the filter also? I just notice that the filters filter out the ick medicine from my fh tank and so I took out the filters cartriges.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Im not completely sure if any of the salt gets filtered out. I know that it doesnt evaporate so you should only add salt to replace the salt you take out with the water. Most meds say something on the package about removing carbon while using but it doesnt say anything like that on the aquarium salt container.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

why feed them fruit when you can feed them FLESH?????


----------

